# Topics > Fun and humor >  Chopping Machine, Simone Giertz, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Author - Simone Giertz

----------


## Airicist

Chopping Machine VLOG

Published on Dec 16, 2015




> I built a Chopping Machine that can chop vegetables for me because I'm lazy (?) It's built using an Arduino Nano, two Hitec servo motors and Actobotics from Servo City

----------


## Airicist

I built a chopping machine

Published on Dec 16, 2015

----------

